# Brauche eure Hilfe (T-Shirt Druck) DRINGEND



## akustik (9. Juni 2008)

Guten Abend an alle

Viele mögen mein Logo und wollen auch ein Shirt haben mit mein Logo.
So ging ich zum Shirt Drucker und er sagte zu mir : Wir benötigen für Textildruck eine Vektorgrafik, bei dem jpg. handelt es sich um eine Pixeldatei.

Und ich habe keine Ahnung davon wie das geht.
Und da wollte ich euch mal fragen , ob ihr das vielleicht machen könnt.
Sonnst muss ich 40 Euro drauf legen , das sie es mir machen.
Wäre echt nett von euch.

Ps: Ich habe die PhotoshopDatai nicht mehr 


Bild ist hier


----------



## akustik (10. Juni 2008)

Dane für die vielen helferaktionen


----------



## Leola13 (10. Juni 2008)

Hai,

die Suchfunktion hätte dir sicherlich weitergeholfen.
Da du PS zur hand hast, wäre es ein leichtes gewesen im PS Forum etwas dazu zu finden.

Wenn du es gemacht haben willst, wäre die Frage in der Job Börse besser aufgehoben gewesen.

Die Danksagung hättest du dir sparen können.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Ich gehe davon aus, daß dein letzter Post ironisch gemeint ist.


----------



## chmee (10. Juni 2008)

So wie leola13 möchte ich Dir auch sagen, dass wir keine Arbeitübernehmercommunity sind, wir sind Dir behilflfich, es selber zu machen. Vektorisieren heisst das Zauberwort und kann automatisch geschehen - was aber in den meisten Fällen zu erheblicher Nacharbeit führt oder es wird grundsätzlich von Hand nachgebaut. Programme sind zB Illustrator, CorelDraw etc..

mfg chmee


----------

